# Homemade Rolling Papers from Trim



## Cubbz (May 20, 2010)

So I am going to do a test and attempt to make my own rolling papers from trim and and stem. I have knowledge of paper making by means of pulping it and screening it so I think this is possible and hey, the papers may have some THC in them. Just curious if anyone had any input to the subject?


----------



## smokinguns (May 20, 2010)

Use high quality trim and I'm sure you will have success. Not sure about the stems, might be a bit harsh. Hand made cigars roll the filler inside and cover the filler with large leaves. Interesting. Keep us posted.


----------



## whiteflour (May 20, 2010)

I would think your better off using the stems. That is what hemp comes from.


----------



## thizz13 (May 20, 2010)

I Agree the smoke will probably be pretty harsh I'd rather use a swish


----------



## CrackerJax (May 20, 2010)

I dunno... I think you may be on to something.... I'm assuming you will dry them out...shred them and reconstitute it in sheets.... can't be any worse than rice papers...and it's a nice way to not be wasteful.

I wish you success.... post some pics on your method if it works out!


----------



## thizz13 (May 20, 2010)

Yeah I would buy a pack too if it's legit


----------



## CrackerJax (May 20, 2010)

Heh...now that would be illegal! At least in my home state.... but hey...in Cali...it could be the next big thing!


----------



## MCLC (May 20, 2010)

Please keep us posted on your progress, sounds like a really cool idea.


----------



## acidbox420 (May 20, 2010)

Nice i been thinking about useing popcorn buds for this, and what do you use for starch to hold it all together corn starch?


----------



## CrackerJax (May 20, 2010)

OPIUM !!! LoL....


----------



## acidbox420 (May 20, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> OPIUM !!! LoL....


sounds good ill have to start some how long do they take to grow a pod lol


----------



## thizz13 (May 20, 2010)

acidbox420 said:


> sounds good ill have to start some how long do they take to grow a pod lol





CrackerJax said:


> OPIUM !!! LoL....


I just started some opium


----------



## CrackerJax (May 20, 2010)

I was too late this year.... sad... put some seed out but the nights were already too warm. I could force them ... but my weather is already too wet. Next year! Maybe this fall. Good luck!!

acid... it takes about 3 months....


----------



## Smuggler (May 20, 2010)

If the stem fibers don't work, you may need to pulp some rag with the trim for it to hold together. Good luck, keep us informed! S


----------



## acidbox420 (May 21, 2010)

i think if you use any thing thats covered in trics your papers would stay together nicely


----------



## CrackerJax (May 21, 2010)

But will the trichs make through the screening...or just gum it up?


----------



## whiteflour (May 21, 2010)

You're not going to want to waste trichs like that. In order for it to work you're going to have pulp it with chemicals. I believe soda ash is what they use in the tobacco industry. The gumming is pretty simple, it's just starch and flour, but you really want the papers thin enough to self-adhere. Need some sort of roller press for that.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 21, 2010)

How To Make Hemp Paper:

http://www.ehow.com/how_4472282_make-hemp-paper.html


----------



## msancio (Sep 9, 2010)

*The Cannabis Cigar aka BLUNT (100% Cannabis Material!)* 

A pure cannabis cigar is perhaps the ultimate joint and a must for the rich, famous and well connected. Using exotic, hard-to-get ingredients this can be a hard one to get together.






First, find yourself a thai stick, (cured buds tied around a bamboo sliver) Remove any thread and carefully coat it with liquid cannabis resin oil. 







Wrap the coated stick with small, uncured, 'top' leaves, taking care to remove any stems.






Secure the leaves with thread and coat with more liquid resin. Leave the cigar to dry in a dark, dry and warm place for a day or so. 







Remove the thread and repeat the entire process. Use progressively larger cannabis leaves until the cigar is suitably fat.






Use large 'sun' leaves to seal the cigar, add a final coat of cannabis resin and secure with more thread. 







Leave the finished cigars to dry. In two to three weeks it should be ready to smoke.












When drying is complete, remove the thread and carefully pull the bamboo sliver from inside the cigar to create a smoking tube. Store your cigars in a dry air-tight container - the longer you leave them, the better (and stronger) the y will get.


----------



## Trainer 20 (Apr 17, 2020)

Cubbz said:


> So I am going to do a test and attempt to make my own rolling papers from trim and and stem. I have knowledge of paper making by means of pulping it and screening it so I think this is possible and hey, the papers may have some THC in them. Just curious if anyone had any input to the subject?


----------



## Trainer 20 (Apr 17, 2020)

msancio said:


> *The Cannabis Cigar aka BLUNT (100% Cannabis Material!)*
> 
> A pure cannabis cigar is perhaps the ultimate joint and a must for the rich, famous and well connected. Using exotic, hard-to-get ingredients this can be a hard one to get together.
> 
> ...


Love it. Wish I knew this earlier; I made some quite differantly came out petty descent.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 17, 2020)

Trainer 20 said:


> Love it. Wish I knew this earlier; I made some quite differantly came out petty descent.


Are you aware that you are replying to people who posted a decade ago? All 4 of your posts are from very old threads that have been dormant for a decade and those member probably aren’t even here anymore.


----------

